# Sheet metalwork and fabrication



## chrisfthailand1 (Oct 19, 2017)

UK owned Thai operation C-TEK metal engineering company Ltd near Bangkok for all sheetmetalwork and fabrication needs. 
Can also rent secure factory plus use of equipment and technicians and/or secure serviced office space located 30 minutes from Suvarnabhumi airport , good rates and terms from one week to one year.

Shared location with well established Thai owned truck body manufacturers megabody-truck (search google)

English , Mandarin and Thai spoken , open to any opportunities so give us a call. 

One off's or batch manufacture , private individuals or corporation partnerships welcomed , local or export .

Need anything fabricated , repaired etc we can help.

Call 0066 0990946293 , friendly advise always available English or Thai..


----------

